# ISO Sauce/Seasonings for Tuna steak



## Jeni78 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, I'd like to make a sauce for a tuna steak.  I'm not super great at making sauces so I was wondering if anyone has any ideas?

Also, I am on the "D" word (diet) so I can't just make some kind of butter sauce, it has to be somewhat low calorie.

Seasoning ideas would be appreciated as well.

Thanks


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally, I'd skip sauce on tuna steak.

I'd make sure it was seasoned well, either with salt and maybe some herbs, or teriyaki or ginger-miso or something, and then grill and go with it.  

Tuna is so nice and meaty that it doesn't need a sauce.  But that's MO.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 1, 2008)

Some sort of reduction spooned to the plate first would be nice. Balsamic, honey and cracked pepper. Maybe red wine and tad of dijon mustard. A soy or terriyaki glaze.

I would season then blacken one or two sides, sear and cook to a medium rare.  Don't go crazy on the seasoning if your using a sauce or you could totally hide the tuna flavor.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 1, 2008)

I treat tuna much like I treat beef steak...season and grill. No Sauce.


----------



## amber (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe a dill sauce would go well with tuna. Use light sour cream, dijon, lemon, and fresh dill, and a touch of black pepper.


----------



## dkcook (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe try a wasabi mustard sauce - mix wasabi with some lemon or lime and a little white wine - it's incredible!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 1, 2008)

dkcook said:


> Maybe try a wasabi mustard sauce - mix wasabi with some lemon or lime and a little white wine - it's incredible!


 
That's in the memory banks now.  Thanks.


----------



## GB (Apr 1, 2008)

I am another who generally would go sauceless, but dkooks idea sounds really tasty.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 1, 2008)

Could always try an Asian sauce, maybe some ginger, soy (dark and or light or both), a touch of rice wine vinegar and some sugar, brown or white, or honey.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 1, 2008)

You could do a citrus reduction too.




......dang, I want some tuna now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

For a grilled tuna steak there is nothing better than a homemade pico de gallo on top.  If I have time I love a coulis made out of black beans, lime, cilantro, and some hot sauce (just give that a whir in the food processor or use a stick blender).

It presents a little fancier and certainly conforms to the "D" word


----------



## pugger (Apr 1, 2008)

*Grapefruit*

How about grapefruit sauce? Had that on monkfish not too long ago - awesome! 

Maybe add some toasted sesame seeds & top it off with that ...


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 1, 2008)

I like ginger on my tuna.  I would take a little olive oil, fine julienne some ginger and saute that bit.  Add a little white wine and soy sauce and let that cook down.  Lay some of the sauted ginger over the fish and lightly drizzle with the liquid.


----------



## dkcook (Apr 1, 2008)

AuntDot's recipe sounds really good too!! Anything with ginger and soy and a little sweetener is always tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a great remoulade recipe for any meaty fish - tuna, salmon, swordfish.

Ginger Remoulade

1 cup light mayo
2 tbsp. ketchup
1 tbsp. each finely minced ginger, parsley, onion, celery

Mix all ingredients, cover and refrigerate for an hour to meld flavors.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 2, 2008)

I love teriyaki tuna steaks!!!  Although my favourite is just to eat it raw.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2008)

raw for me too, like bilby.

otherwise, coated with black and white sesame seeds, then seared so just the outer edge is cooked and seeds toasted.

sliced across the grain, then served with soy, wasabi, and ginger dipping sauce, with a touch of peanut butter.


----------



## Jeni78 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the ideas!  The wasabi recipes sound wonderful!  (but I am impartial to it)

I'm going to try the balsamic/honey/cracked pepper reduction tonight as I know for sure I have the ingredients.


----------



## Jeni78 (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, tried it and loved it.

Good suggestion to spoon it on the plate.  It was subtle enough and didn't overpower the fish.

That is my first reduction I've made...I'll have to do more of those, that was fun and made dinner a little more interesting.

Thank you


----------



## bigjimbray (Apr 3, 2008)

we have this cooking show called costal cuisine, where this chef called Tene Shake does
seafood everyday. he was doing tuna the other day, and he cut this big tuna steak that
was about 2 inches thick and about 5-6 inches tall. anyway he made a sauce consisting
of butter, honey and whiskey and he cooked that until it boiled and then served that as
 a sauce over the cooked tuna. I hope that helps.


----------



## Caine (Apr 3, 2008)

Put a couple of handsful of peppercorns in a plastic bag and smack the bejesus out of them with a tenderizing hammer. Then slather the tuna steaks with dijon mustard, put the in the bag, shimmy like your sister Kate until they are thoroughly coated, then grill them.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2008)

What BuckyTom said, but skip the penut butter.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2008)

charlie, try it with the peanut butter sometime. just a tiny bit. it helps thicken the otherwise watery soy/ginger/wasabi sauce, and adds another level of flavor.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry, but I hate peanut butter.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeni - I take it you are were referring to actual tuna steaks versus ahi tuna, correct?  There's a huge difference in the two, which is why you are getting some "I prefer mine raw" responses.  Ahi - yes, I prefer mine raw, that's for sure!   An actual tuna steak - well, I prefer it MR.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 8, 2008)

Still prefer it raw. Don't know what ahi tuna is!  I'll eat any fish raw. Doesn't have to be sashimi grade.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 8, 2008)

why do i get the feeling that bilby is part croc? 

i guess that makes me their american cousin, an alligator. i prefer most fish uncooked, as i do certain veggies. and even then, barely cooked.

keep your hands and feet away during feeding time, and all that.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 9, 2008)

Was it the tail that gave it away or my big nose???  ;-)


----------

